# Mold or just new roots?



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 2, 2012)

Well this is my first time even germing a mj seed (this is seed number 2 of 3 and got all three to pop). I noticed this white fuzz I was wondering if this was hold on the stem or just new root hairs.

 The seedling has almost opened up now but it seems to have slowed drastically. I dont even know if its healthy for that root to be showing in the light like it is, I may tear a piece of my rapid rooter off and stick it just over the hole.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2012)

thats fungus or a mold of some kind


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 2, 2012)

bummer  so should I scrap it and germ another one or just wait and see what happens, I'll move the other seedlings away or put them in a solo cup with drain holes with soil tonight.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2012)

wait, yesterday one of my germin' MAtaro sprouts pushed it's entirety out of the soil and it's beginning rootmass looked almost like white mold, but it wasn't it was the newly forming rootball of the seedling.

Separate it from the rest till A: you can post a clearer pic B: You can absolutely verify that you're not misdiagnosing...

EDIT: I can barely make out that pic and I don't even wear glasses...
eace:,

7ge


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 3, 2012)

That looks like fungus on the root to me. I have had some issues in recent past with "damping off" and had to pull the roots out to inspect and they didn't look that "fuzzy". I don't remember any roots that I've seen after germing looking that "fuzzy". The top part of the seedling doesn't look right either. I would certainly quarentine that one for a week or two to see what happens. You may have aquired a fungus in the rooters, or just that one. I have discovered the hard way that you have to be careful about storing your medium while its not in use so that you don't get pathogens developing in it.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 3, 2012)

I decided to see what will happen with it because it oened up with 2 sets of leaves out of the seed (it two regular ones and then small second pair) so I droped it in a solo cup with some organic soil I picked up at lowes. Just to see if that will help balance the moisture. We'll see how it turns out. I need to check the other seedling that is just now breaking ground to see if the white fuzzy stuff is there too.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 3, 2012)

Heres the same pic but zoomed in a little bit more, hopefully its clearer.

The second pic is the seedling idk if you can see that fuzzy stuff at the base of the stem or not, no idea what that is, it doesnt seem to be hurting it anymore maybe now that its in soil it can regulate the moisture better.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

hmmm...weird...I'd stay the course and just be vigilant on watching her for mold.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 25, 2012)

Welp here is the same seedling that I thought had mold on it from germination... It was stretching WAY to much just sitting outside and the growth seemed to just stop growing really all together when I had it sitting outside.

So I threw up 4 cfl 23W 1600lumen bulbs and a $6 oscillating fan I got at walmart untill my T5 lights come in and this plant just really took off. It's in 3gal of ffof with no other amendments. It seems to be clawing a little bit, is this because of the nutes messing with it?

I topped it yesterday and seems like it will be sucessfull.


----------



## smilingdinosaur (Aug 28, 2012)

2 years ago I germed some seeds. THey popped and I forgot about 4-5 days late I open them up, to discover mold had covered all of them, not an intense mold, but just a small white fungus like you have.

I put them in the ground anyway and ended up having a regular crop. No mold on the plants, of course toward end of flowering there was a mold issue, but its cold..


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2012)

call me crazy but that looks like a very vibrant seedling in some very healthy soil to me


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Orange, Yeah I'm really happy with how this FFOF soil is doing for it. I'm glad that white fuzz on the seedling tap root in the first pics at the top didnt progress into anything more, I'm just hoping for a female I dont know when to expect preflowers to form I had it break ground on Aug 3rd. I believe I'm getting my first alternating nodes now (a newer pic is on my other thread "my first plant..." on the indoor section).


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2012)

told ya to stay the course bud  good job on keeping her strong healthy and happy 

eace:,

7ge


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup, Thanks Greeneyes, hopefully it will turn out good, and not mess up when it comes time for me to attempt to feed her. I'm probably gonna go with GH 3 part till flowering then just the lucas formula. 

The hydro store lady told me Canna brand out preforms GH 3 part... but then again thats her main brand she tries to sell.


----------

